# Gnats!!!!!!!!!!!



## puffdog (Oct 10, 2006)

Got those little guys all around my plants. Read what I could find on this site used some plant spray for bugs, and added the 1 1/2" of play sand but the little buggers think they are at the beach. They seem to come out of the sand when I mess it up. Anything else I could do?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*You might wanna try one of those no pest strips. *


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2006)

puff'...the larvae are the problematic stage. They're in your soil and feed on roots. "Sticky" traps will 'help' control the adult population.IMHO...if your experiencing gnats, your medium is staying too wet. Thats the purpose of the sand, to keep the top couple of inches too dry for them to hatch/molt.
An excellent product that is 100% safe to use in any stage is Diatomacious earth.


----------



## Canso (Oct 11, 2006)

I've also used 20ml of H2O2(35%) per gal.
kills everything living in your soil.
20ml for established plants
10ml for babies


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

I a pretty bad infestation about four grows back of fungus gnats. It was caused from overwatering. The soil was too damp too often. I overcame it late in veg by using Gnatrol in the soil for the root-feeding larvae and for the adults above ground, I used Bon-Neem on the plants, pest strips for the fliers, ans lined my topsoil with pure perlite. Looked like fresh snow. It will deter the adults from burrowing in and laying their eggs. Gnats only live a week or two. All they do is lay eggs once they become adults. It will take a couple of weeks and you need to keep things pretty dry in between waterings, but they can be whipped. 

Good luck.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

diamatacious(sp?) earth in a layer about an inch thick will work like a charm. I've also had success with a 1" layer of perlite on the soil


----------



## puffdog (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok I got the Diatomacious earth and I see that you said to put a 1" layer of it on top but I aready have 1 1/2" of sand on top. I take it I should remove the sand. Or should I mix it with the sand?


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think the sand will hinder it in any way. Try watering from the bottom while useing the diatmacious. It turns to mush when it gets wet.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 15, 2006)

Or water first and then put it on. Def. remove the sand.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2006)

smokinrav said:
			
		

> Or water first and then put it on. Def. remove the sand.



The diotamaciuos "probably" won't eliminate your gnats before you wil need to water again. Diat. is composed of "micro-skeletons" and will disolve calcium into your medium everytime you water from the top. (too much calcium can lockout some nutrients) Water turns the diat. to mush, meaning you need to reapply it... More Diat., more water, more calcium...not headed in a good direction.."IMHO" Thats why I recommended bottom watering. 

"Def. remove the sand"...I'd be interested in hearing the "Why" on this, if you don't mind. Curious as to the reason is all.


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 17, 2006)

Please read and follow the handling precautions when using diatomaceous earth.

-


----------



## puffdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks guys it seems the gnatts are gone. I dai remove the sand and then added the Diatomacious earth about 2" and all looks good so far. 
My other problem was with the two plants that I have in flowering. They have been in for about three weeks. I wrote on another thread asking about ph problems. I've changed my water to distilled. I only water every 5 maybe 6 days and only 1 1/2 to 2 quarts at a time. My plants are in 5 gallon buckets. My plants are flowering nicely but the leaves are either drying up (still green) on the plant or turnig yellow. It seems from the ground up and then creeps outward towards the buds. One plant is a tall sativa the other I guess is mainly indica and shorter my problem seems to be a bit more stronger on the sativa. I haven't had any of the bud dry up yet but I haven't been able to do a full inspection yet. 
You all have been great so far what could this be? Thanks again Puff


----------



## puffdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are some pix of what the plants look like. The first two are of the sativa and the other two are of the indica. I just gave them their watering with MG ferts (I know they aren't everyones favorite) it says one tablespoon per gallon and I use only one 1/2 teaspoon. I'm afraid to use more, the last time I used one teaspoon per and it started to burn them so I gave them a flush and have only used my well water since. This is the first watering since with nutes and distilled water. thanks again


----------



## skunk (Oct 22, 2006)

sounds like to me not enough water now . every plant  i have is in a 5 to 7 gallon bucket and they need more that a quart or 2  of water every week. i been doing fine with 1 gallon of water per each gallon container when needed .and by saying that it is only when needed and also depending on size and mass of plant but in a 5 gallon container 1 to 2 quarts of water is not enough to reach the lower roots. when watering there is alot of circumstances as to when and how much too water including heat and humidity. so i would advise to do the lifting the container method . and by doing that you will know around when to water by lifting it up when you know it needs water and run water in it till it water runs through the holes in bottom of container. but also it is normal for leaves to turn yellow when there in there late flowering stage.


----------



## RedandWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

What is the PH?


----------

